# really wet 1 week before period is due



## MissCam

Okay so i feel like i keep wetting myself. I pee a little bit and have alot of white discharge. 7 days before my expected period. It happened again and this time a i had a small amount of dark pink/brown water mixed with the white discharge. Never had this before. 

Anyone had this? Is this a gd sign?
I had a miscarriage 4months ago. 
TTC this month.


----------



## RedWylder

Where does it feel like the moisture is coming from? Does it feel like it is coming from your urethra (where you pee) or from your vagina? I've heard some ladies experience copious amounts of cervical mucous when they're pregnant. If it is tinged with brown blood that could be implantation bleeding. It could also be pre-period spotting but it seems a little early for that.


----------



## MissCam

Its coming out all the time. Its making me wee alot. Its streaming out all day .


----------



## Luzelle

I get like that when I am pregnant, for the whole of the pregnancy lol. Good luck!


----------



## MissCam

*i am now 1 day late for my period.............. i would love to test but i dont want to get my hopes up*


----------



## RedWylder

Good luck!!! You should test, if only for my benefit. I need to hear some good news!


----------



## MissCam

*hello update

i am currently 6 days late now..

i have had some clear discharge

i have done 3 digital preg tests which were all NOT PREGNANT..

so i guess im not preg 
i had a small bit of blood once when i wiped a week before my period..

i have 1 digital test left... i dnt want to waste it. i think im going to wait untill Monday to use it.

i have had a sinus infection for 2 weeks now... can this stop ur period?? 

hate the waiting game.*


----------

